# NI: gerbils need Good home!



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

gerbils free to good home in Ballynahinch, County Armagh | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com

i dont know why i look at those sites, it just upsets me... but this needed posting in the chance someone could help those babies out! i would if i could, but i think my gran would kill me and bury me in the garden.

if transport is the only issue for you, i'd try my best to help.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> gerbils free to good home in Ballynahinch, County Armagh | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com
> 
> i dont know why i look at those sites, it just upsets me... but this needed posting in the chance someone could help those babies out! i would if i could, but i think my gran would kill me and bury me in the garden.
> 
> if transport is the only issue for you, i'd try my best to help.


Poor souls


----------

